
$3.2B self-driving car company Zoox has ousted its CEO - paulashbourne
https://www.businessinsider.com/zoox-ousts-ceo-tim-kentley-klay-2018-8
======
sambroner
I don't have a strong opinion on Zoox, this CEO, or even this story, but there
sure does seem to be a lot of frustration in the self-driving world.

Leaves me with two thoughts:

There's a lot more runway for these bike sharing startups then I thought
there'd be.

Self driving is hard.

